# bootchart  -_- come vi sembra?

## 0pipe0

come vi sembra il log di bootchart? Considerate che ho compilato gentoo su un samsung Nc10:

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8521/bootchart.png

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked: 

impressionante!

----------

## 0pipe0

è buono? oppure poosoo fare di meglio? Non so regolarmi   :Confused: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

secondo me è fantastico.

solo 24 sec! accidenti.

non credo che si possa fare di meno. ma spiegami un po', come hai fatto?

io uso lo stesso tuo kernel su un amd64 dual core con openrc e baselayout2 e prelink.

bene o male abbiamo gli stessi servizi in caricamento, ma io ci metto 38 secondi.

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/4672/bootcharty.png

come mai da te hald ci mette così poco?

da me ci mette una eternità!

posso chiederti di postare

```
rc-udate show
```

sono curioso...

----------

## 0pipe0

Ecco!  :Smile: 

```

       NetworkManager |                 default                       

                 swap |                                 boot          

               sysctl |                                 boot          

                local |                 default              nonetwork

                  xdm |                 default                       

                 hald |                 default                       

            alsasound |                                 boot          

                 root |                                 boot          

               procfs |                                 boot          

         termencoding |                                 boot          

                 dbus |                 default                       

              vboxdrv |                 default                       

              modules |                                 boot          

                 udev |                         sysinit               

             hostname |                                 boot          

           localmount |                                 boot          

             mount-ro |        shutdown                               

          consolefont |                                 boot          

                dmesg |                         sysinit               

                acpid |                 default                       

              urandom |                                 boot          

                 mtab |                                 boot          

 system-tools-backends |                 default                       

             bootmisc |                                 boot          

             netmount |                 default                       

            savecache |        shutdown                               

                 fsck |                                 boot          

            syslog-ng |                 default                       

              hwclock |                                 boot          

       udev-postmount |                 default                       

                devfs |                         sysinit               

           vixie-cron |                 default                       

              keymaps |                                 boot          

            killprocs |        shutdown       

```

----------

## riverdragon

Mah, ho fatto una prova per curiosità e bootchart indica 23 secondi, ma non definirei assolutamente veloce l'avvio del mio sistema, prima di poter iniziare a far qualcosa passa un buon minuto.

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4189/bootchartx.png

----------

## 0pipe0

dici una volta effettuato il login?

----------

## riverdragon

Il login è automatico; comunque sì, anche inserendo nome utente e password su gdm.

----------

## xdarma

Il mio sistema è lento quanto il vostro, ma qualcuno va parecchio più veloce:

Cutting down bootup time (to 5 sec)

...yes, gentoo can!  :-)

----------

## riverdragon

C'è pure un argomento per il Google Summer of Code tra le idee per gentoo. Nel thread segnalato da xdarma questo intervento, peraltro molto casereccio, spiega un pochino come ridurre i tempi.

----------

## Kernel78

la mia soluzione comporta di non spegnere mai il pc così mi basta accendere il monitor  :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> come vi sembra il log di bootchart? Considerate che ho compilato gentoo su un samsung Nc10:
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8521/bootchart.png

 

perdomani, ma posso chiederti come hai fatto per arrivare a cosi` pochi secondi di boot?

hai fatto qualcosa di particolare? hai seguito qualche guida?

 :Confused: 

perche` io, ora, meno di 34 sec non riesco ad arrivare.

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> perdomani, ma posso chiederti come hai fatto per arrivare a cosi` pochi secondi di boot?
> 
> hai fatto qualcosa di particolare? hai seguito qualche guida?
> 
> perche` io, ora, meno di 34 sec non riesco ad arrivare.

 

Dipende da molte cose....imho 24 secondi non è un grandissimo risultato

bootchart.png

----------

## riverdragon

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Dipende da molte cose....imho 24 secondi non è un grandissimo risultato

 Sì ma dipende da cosa carichi all'avvio, nel tuo bootchart non c'è nulla... giocoforza va veloce   :Smile: 

@darkman: potresti provare ad abilitare il supporto a devtmpfs nel kernel, dovrebbe risparmiare (poco) la creazione dei file in /dev da parte di udev.

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, io a 25 sec non ci sputerei sopra.

con il devtmpfs abilitato ci metto 34 secondi a caricare il tutto.

----------

## Kernel78

scusate, giusto una curiosità mia ...

se avete bisogno (cosi tanto bisogno da rincorrere una manciata di secondi) di essere subito operativi non sarebbe più produttivo lavorare sull'ibernazione del sistema ? in questo modo anche i programmi tornerebbero al punto in cui li avete lasciati senza dover rilanciarli singolarmente ...

Cosa vi spinge da cercare qualche secondo in meno al boot ? non penso che passiate la giornata riavviando il pc con un cronometro in mano ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> scusate, giusto una curiosità mia ...
> 
> se avete bisogno (cosi tanto bisogno da rincorrere una manciata di secondi) di essere subito operativi non sarebbe più produttivo lavorare sull'ibernazione del sistema ? in questo modo anche i programmi tornerebbero al punto in cui li avete lasciati senza dover rilanciarli singolarmente ...
> 
> Cosa vi spinge da cercare qualche secondo in meno al boot ? non penso che passiate la giornata riavviando il pc con un cronometro in mano ...

 

 :Laughing: 

ma no, infatti. è che l'hibernate non funziona 'na mazza.... o almeno a me non funziona (dopo aver seguito a manina la guida )

indi per cui accendere il pc velocemente non mi dispiacerebbe  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> scusate, giusto una curiosità mia ...
> 
> se avete bisogno di essere subito operativi non sarebbe più produttivo lavorare sull'ibernazione del sistema?

 

era giusto per confrontarsi un pò..in effetti all 99% delle volte accendo il pc e intanto faccio altro..e avendo l'autologin trovo tutto comodamente avviato.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Sì ma dipende da cosa carichi all'avvio, nel tuo bootchart non c'è nulla... giocoforza va veloce

 

mah...sarà che non uso molti servizi tipo cups,samba,ecc ma su un desktop dopo che si è avviato X(e dipendenze) e l'interfaccia di rete, non è che ci sia tanto da avviare...

cmq ritornando in tema;

@ 0pipe0

Io darei più uno sguardo alle prestazioni del sistema, stabilità, e via via tutti gli altri, mentre se all'avvio aspetto un secondo in più o in meno non ti cambia la vita   :Wink: 

----------

## viralex

questo è il mio  :Smile: 

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/3796/bootcharta.png

----------

## darkmanPPT

perdonatemi però una cosa....

ma nessuno di voi carica ALSA?   :Shocked: 

e l'audio?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xytovl

Direi che il problema sta nell'HDD, la CPU sta sempre ad aspettare i dati.

Con un SSD di bassisima qualità (e un filesystem leggermente sperimentale come btrfs) arrivo a 13 secondi:

http://hfr-rehost.net/fullsize/http://self/pic/59dd2106dd2df0c91afb6401a471358d0687af3c.png

Adesso sono passato al 2.6.33 ma i risultati sono praticamente gli stessi. Tutte le modifiche che ho fatto sono nel post nella sezione inglese, riassumendo ho patchato il kernel per inizializzare l'hardware in parallelo e togliere un'attesa inutile, Xorg per mettere in cache il risultato di xkbcomp. Ho anche tolto hal dalle dipendenze di xdm in modo da usare l'hotplugging, ma usando l'xorg.conf per l'avvio (tastiera e touchpad sono dunque configurati dentro). Con il prossimo xorg non sarà più necessario, possiamo dire addio a hal  :Smile: 

Adesso non posso fare molto, la CPU è praticamente sempre al massimo, dunque le modifiche da fare sarebbero troppo importanti.

----------

## Xytovl

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> perdonatemi però una cosa....
> 
> ma nessuno di voi carica ALSA?  
> 
> e l'audio?  

 

Alsa non ha bisogno di un demone, /etc/init.d/alsasound serve solo a mettere un volume predefinito all'avvio, ma non appare tra i processi.

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> perdonatemi però una cosa....
> 
> ma nessuno di voi carica ALSA?  
> 
> e l'audio?  

 

ma alsa non viene caricato nel kernel??

al massimo se hai alsasound nei runlevel ti ripristina i livelli di alsamixer

----------

## darkmanPPT

sul SERIO??????

 :Embarassed: 

io ho sempre creduto che stesse tutto nel demone.... ah!!!

non si finisce mai di imparare....   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

comunque, grazie per l'informazione

----------

## viralex

 *Xytovl wrote:*   

> Direi che il problema sta nell'HDD, la CPU sta sempre ad aspettare i dati.
> 
> Con un SSD di bassisima qualità (e un filesystem leggermente sperimentale come btrfs) arrivo a 13 secondi:
> 
> http://hfr-rehost.net/fullsize/http://self/pic/59dd2106dd2df0c91afb6401a471358d0687af3c.png
> ...

 

infatti l'ho già rimosso dal boot  :Razz:  bye bye hal!

per l'audio ho pulseaudio all'avvio di gnome

accidenti costano troppo gli ssd mi toccherà aspettare...

----------

## dynamite

 *Xytovl wrote:*   

> Adesso sono passato al 2.6.33 ma i risultati sono praticamente gli stessi. Tutte le modifiche che ho fatto sono nel post nella sezione inglese, riassumendo ho patchato il kernel per inizializzare l'hardware in parallelo e togliere un'attesa inutile, Xorg per mettere in cache il risultato di xkbcomp. Ho anche tolto hal dalle dipendenze di xdm in modo da usare l'hotplugging, ma usando l'xorg.conf per l'avvio (tastiera e touchpad sono dunque configurati dentro). Con il prossimo xorg non sarà più necessario, possiamo dire addio a hal 
> 
> 

 

Ma per curiosità quali sono queste patch?   :Razz: 

----------

## Xytovl

Avevo già rimesso in linea le patch sul thread inglese. Eccole di nuovo (e scusate l'hosting ma è il primo che mi capita e che non richiede un account  :Very Happy:  )

Patch del kernel

http://dl.free.fr/cgrwRObaP

Contiene 5 file, il primo (0001-moblin-add-a-EDID-cache.patch) è stato modificato per essere applicabile sul 2.6.33.

Il 2 e 3 sono stati integrati mi sembra.

Patch di xorg (1.8.0):

http://dl.free.fr/diSS3q4sa

Questa viene da Ubuntu, ho solo cambiato i false/true in FALSE/TRUE.

----------

## riverdragon

Le patch per il kernel non sortiscono alcun risultato - bisogna specificare qualcosa al boot?

----------

## Xytovl

Se non hai un GPU Intel (con kms) le patch 1,4,5 e 7 probabilmente non cambiano nulla.

L'ultima che rimane (la 6) serve nel caso in cui non hai un intrd. Serve a lanciare init non appena la memoria di massa è disponibile, forse con un hard dissk tradizionale non cambia nulla, l'ho sperimentato solo con l'SSD...

----------

## riverdragon

Ho una nvidia, quindi evidentemente è normale che non ci sia nessun miglioramento    :Smile: 

Non ho nemmeno un initrd ma la differenza probabilmente non è sensibile... comunque devo trovare un modo di migliorare il tempo di avvio di gnome, il framebuffer sparisce dopo venti secondi da GRUB ma il desktop completo arriva a 1' 10" (EDIT: 1' 02" dopo una modifica al lanciatore di compiz).

----------

## ago

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> i  l framebuffer sparisce dopo venti secondi da GRUB ma il desktop completo arriva a 1' 10" (EDIT: 1' 02" dopo una modifica al lanciatore di compiz).

 

urca..è davvero tanto!

----------

## Xytovl

Puoi provare con ureadahead, ebuild qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303044

Con l'SSD mi fa perdere 3 secondi ma me lo aspettavo, nel bootchart sono limitato dalla CPU.

Gnome 2.30 potrebbe anche fare risparmiare un po di tempo, hanno abbandonato alcune librerie ed è Usato da Ubuntu Lucid Lynx (che si vanta di avere un boot rapido).

Dimenticavo, ho sostituito Gnome con E17, non c'è paragone su un piccolo Atom ! Tra le altre cose uso btrfs sui due SSD in modalità "raid0" e con compressione attivata.

----------

## riverdragon

Ahimè, ho provato e riprovato con ureadahead ma il risultato finale è inalterato: il disco è in utilizzo continuo ma, a parte un picco a 33MB/s, il throughput è sempre piuttosto scarso, e addirittura c'è stato un piccolo peggioramento... Non capisco come nel bugreport uno dica di guadagnare ben 18 secondi   :Shocked: 

Con un piccolo hack su /sbin/bootchartd ho notato che la parte del leone nel caricamento del desktop la fanno gnome-panel, gnome-do e gnote (il che mi puzza, visto che uno dei cavalli di battaglia di gnote è proprio l'essere estremamente leggero); poi ci sono alcune applet che appesantiscono il pannello... ma rimuovere funzionalità al solo fine di accelerare l'avvio mi sembra senza senso.

----------

